
Reddit bans users for sharing hacked Sony documents - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/dec/17/reddit-bans-users-for-sharing-hacked-sony-documents
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Should have pasted the text on top of creepshots, they'd be safe forever.

